

Google's Schmidt: Drones Will Require More Government Regulations - DanielBMarkham
http://freedom-or-safety.com/blog/googles-schmidt-drones-will-require-more-government-regulations/

======
andymoe
Clarity on the rules will be a good thing especially for the DIY/Personal UAV
market. There are challenges but I'm hopeful that the strong DIY community can
help change the conversation and show the good that the wide spread
availability personal UAVs can have for society.

If you are interested in being part of the conversation please check out
<http://diydrones.com> and also the next "SF Drones Startup" meetup [1] in San
Francisco where we will be discussing Legal issues around UAV operation in the
US and around the world.

[1] <http://www.meetup.com/SF-Drones-Startup-Meetup>

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I think its possible to be a huge fan of DIY drones and also to have a healthy
respect for the kinds of conversations we're all going to need to be having.
Thanks for the link.

I'd like to buy a personal drone sometime. Do you know of any good resources
for reviews?

~~~
andymoe
I totally agree. The <http://diydrones.com> site has a lot of good
information. There is probably more focus on the 3DRobitics gear since the
site is run by its founder Chris Anderson but I think you will be able to find
a bunch of really good information to get started.

Also, let me take a moment to call out my buddies iPad accessory for use with
DIY drones or really anything that talks 900MHz:
<http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/fighting-walrus-radio> since their project
has some of the more popular personal UAVs available as rewards :)

